# Bryan and Cole in the Same night WTF bro



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Stacked.

Bray is for New York then? 

I hope they do a big number this Wednesday Black/Dustin is good (Dustin always draws), Moxley/Suzuki should be great and Mox's hometown crowd should be hot.
Throw a Punk, Darby, Jericho, DMD/Ruby segment, Cole, Bryan segments..

Stacked (Watch them put a bunch of QT bullshit or Dark shit on though)


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey Vince was it really worth not letting him keep the twitch channel xD


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I just want to make my position official and say that I think Adam Cole sucks and I'm not excited for him in AEW.

Good to see Danielson tho.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cole and "John"


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Hey Vince was it really worth not letting him keep the twitch channel xD


At this rate WWE is gonna have to start streaming on twitch themselves like Impact getting 100 views lmao.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

WWE can only blame themselves for pushing these guys away


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They are now out of excuses on why they can't compete with SmackDown and Raw. They haven't gotten a shit ton of "if WWE did right by them" names, along with certified hardcore draws, and industry icons. If they're not seriously competing soon that's sad


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Adam looks small even in AEW. But he has charisma and can cut a mean promo.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

That was a great way to end the show. Glad they pulled off the double debut. Cole siding with the Elite was a given. Bryan debut blew the roof off. It was just as good as Punks debut. The crowd was insanely loud for Bryan.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> They are now out of excuses on why they can't compete with SmackDown and Raw. They haven't gotten a shit ton of "if WWE did right by them" names, along with certified hardcore draws, and industry icons. If they're not seriously competing soon that's sad


😂

It’s a T-Shirt company, calm down.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Stacked.
> 
> Bray is for New York then?
> 
> ...


Holy shit i forgot about Bray Wyatt LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Add Ric Flair and maybe...Charlotte


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> They are now out of excuses on why they can't compete with SmackDown and Raw. They haven't gotten a shit ton of "if WWE did right by them" names, along with certified hardcore draws, and industry icons. If they're not seriously competing soon that's sad


Other than the 50 year head start and up until now wrestling being synonymous with WWE, right? SCSA, nWo...it took time. TK has only been booking 2 years. Stop acting like WWE marks expecting everything NOW, NOW, NOW.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Good stuff!!


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Piss ant Company damnit


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> They are now out of excuses on why they can't compete with SmackDown and Raw. They haven't gotten a shit ton of "if WWE did right by them" names, along with certified hardcore draws, and industry icons. If they're not seriously competing soon that's sad


Raw yes I agree. Smackdown is in way more homes though. Fox is about as big as you can get.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Heel Adam Cole in the elite will be $$$$. Can’t wait to see him take over primary mic duties for that faction. Plus I’m sure they can somehow involve him with Brit in some comedy spots. 

Bryan looked great. Liked his haircut. Looked
more clean cut and powerful than his former shaggy ragged do.

Honestly you know you had a great PPV when there were 4-5 things better than even the Punk/Darby match


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> They are now out of excuses on why they can't compete with SmackDown and Raw. They haven't gotten a shit ton of "if WWE did right by them" names, along with certified hardcore draws, and industry icons. If they're not seriously competing soon that's sad


Lol bro this a bad take. WWE literally been around before any of us were born. It's legacy is synonymous with wrestling. AEW has only been around for 2 years and its still growing, at a much faster rate than pretty much any upstart wrestling company before it. Its never going to reach WWE numbers overnight.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Aew booted nxt off wensdays ...caused a restructure and took their top star lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Danielson is a great signing but there's no world I can get excited by an Adam Cole signing. Dude is straight up the definition of mediocre. He's just straight up average in every single category.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Other than the 50 year head start and up until now wrestling being synonymous with WWE, right? SCSA, nWo...it takes time. TK has only been booking 2 years. Stop acting like WWE marks expecting everything NOW, NOW, NOW.


Stop it folk fuck with good product sell, by your logic the Simpsons should be one of the biggest ratings getters. 

If in a few months (got to be fair and give them time to set a story) AEW can't do comparable numbers to Raw with Punk, Danielson, Cody, Moxley, Omega, Cole, Jericho, The Bucks, Pac, Fenix, Pentagon, Andrade, Black, Miro, Sting, Cage, Darby, Christian, Starks, Baker, PnP, FTR, and Janela can't do comparable numbers to Raw it might be time to acknowledge that maybe just maybe what hardcore bubble fans want ain't it, when it comes to getting to the real money.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Add Ric Flair and maybe...Charlotte


I think Asuka is going to be Elite eventually too. Call it a hunch 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> Raw yes I agree. Smackdown is in way more homes though. Fox is about as big as you can get.


That's why I didn't include them, but yeah due to no brand split no reason for them not to be competitive in all aspects


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> They are now out of excuses on why they can't compete with SmackDown and Raw. They haven't gotten a shit ton of "if WWE did right by them" names, along with certified hardcore draws, and industry icons. If they're not seriously competing soon that's sad


I see you're already pushing this BS narrative to passive aggressively shit on AEW later 😂


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Stop it folk fuck with good product sell, by your logic the Simpsons should be one of the biggest ratings getters.
> 
> If in a few months (got to be fair and give them time to set a story) AEW can't do comparable numbers to Raw with Punk, Danielson, Cody, Moxley, Omega, Cole, Jericho, The Bucks, Pac, Fenix, Pentagon, Andrade, Black, Miro, Sting, Cage, Darby, Christian, Starks, Baker, PnP, FTR, and Janela can't do comparable numbers to Raw it might be time to acknowledge that maybe just maybe what hardcore bubble fans want ain't it, when it comes to getting to the real money.



As bad as the Simpsons are they still do good numbers ..brands matter ...family guy is crap but out paces other animations in ratings


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Monumental night. Historic. 

Only issue is how the hell are they going to book all these guys. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Stop it folk fuck with good product sell, by your logic the Simpsons should be one of the biggest ratings getters.


So name the animated show that's come along to dethrone the Simpsons in popularity and pop culture awareness then.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

We're coming for Vince, us wrestling fans are sick of your shit. Where's your pissant company now?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Stacked.
> 
> Bray is for New York then?
> 
> ...


doesn't Bray still have a 90 day no compete clause?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Jet_420 said:


> doesn't Bray still have a 90 day no compete clause?


It's up the day before Halloween.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434724457441026048

Ugh


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I never expected them both to debut on the same night. But it was brilliant.

Add to that Ruby and freaking Suzuki, damn they went All Out (no pun intended) tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bmtrocks said:


> Lol bro this a bad take. WWE literally been around before any of us were born. It's legacy is synonymous with wrestling. AEW has only been around for 2 years and its still growing, at a much faster rate than pretty much any upstart wrestling company before it. Its never going to reach WWE numbers overnight.


The problem with this "but AEW is a new company" taken is they don't exclusively have new wrestling talent. They have Punk, Danielson, Moxley, Christian, Jericho, Omega, Cody, The Bucks, Cole, Cage , Miro, Pac, Andrade, Baker, PnP, Lucha Bros, Darby, MJF, Hangman, and Britt. They have enough name value to compete with Raw. How many more names do you think they need before you start expecting the names to draw to the brand?


----------



## DanielBryanfan96 (Jul 24, 2018)

Didn’t the majority of this forum say Cole was a skinny vanilla midget in WWE? Now all of a sudden people are acting like he’s a big star in AEW?

Fickle much.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pretty crazy to think that Cole & Bryan are now in AEW. I think the roster is fine now so they should just chill on the signings.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> It's up the day before Halloween.


that's what I thought, so he can't show up in New York.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DanielBryanfan96 said:


> Didn’t the majority of this forum say Cole was a skinny vanilla midget in WWE? Now all of a sudden people are acting like he’s a big star in AEW?
> 
> Fickle much.


No only E drones have shit on Adam Cole


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@RapShepard Lol let the hardcores enjoy the moment before you start talking that way


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DanielBryanfan96 said:


> Didn’t the majority of this forum say Cole was a skinny vanilla midget in WWE? Now all of a sudden people are acting like he’s a big star in AEW?
> 
> Fickle much.


I still think he sucks, never liked him in WWE, still don't like him now.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> The problem with this "but AEW is a new company" taken is they don't exclusively have new wrestling talent. They have Punk, Danielson, Moxley, Christian, Jericho, Omega, Cody, The Bucks, Cole, Cage , Miro, Pac, Andrade, Baker, PnP, Lucha Bros, Darby, MJF, Hangman, and Britt. They have enough name value to compete with Raw. How many more names do you think they need before you start expecting the names to draw to the brand?


Doesn't matter if the wrestlers aren't new. For fans, new and causal, when they hear something big is happening in wrestling the default to WWE. That perception takes time to change. Hell, great past storylikes like SCSA and nWo took time to catch on. A great storyline won't cause a 180 degree turn over night. But I would think you're an old enough fan to have seen and know that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I see you're already pushing this BS narrative to passive aggressively shit on AEW later


Do you not think they got a.rosternthat can compete?



Botchy SinCara said:


> As bad as the Simpsons are they still do good numbers ..brands matter ...family guy is crap but out paces other animations in ratings






ShadowCounter said:


> So name the animated show that's come along to dethrone the Simpsons in popularity and pop culture awareness then.


Bob's Burgers and Family Guy beat them in the demo on the same night on the same network, both are much younger shows. No excuses anymore, they have sufficient fire power to go at Raw if these signings are the draws fans want that they're made out to be.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Do you not think they got a.rosternthat can compete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, so now it's about the demo? Haven't they already beat Smackdown in a ton of demos? Yeah, nice goal post move.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> @RapShepard Lol let the hardcores enjoy the moment before you start talking that way


I'm not taking it away, I'm saying they are equipped to compete with no excuses. .

They have Punk, Danielson, Moxley, Christian, Jericho, Omega, Cody, The Bucks, Lucha Bros, Cole, Cage , Kingston, Miro, Pac, Andrade, Baker, PnP, Darby, MJF, Hangman, and Britt under one roof why shouldn't they be treated as a force with value to compete? Is this a group fans want to see or nah?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Oh, so now it's about the demo? Haven't they already beat Smackdown in a ton of demos? Yeah, nice goal post move.


No they haven't dumbass


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Do you not think they got a.rosternthat can compete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hasn't aew beaten both raw and SD in demos before?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Hasn't aew beaten both raw and SD in demos before?


Not in same week people Can prodcue


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> No they haven't dumbass




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320818761385979905


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

RapShepherd is in here desperately scrambling to shit on AEW, instead of just enjoying the moment. It is so weird. 

If you don’t like the show, don’t watch it. Why is this the move?

I don’t like baseball, I don’t hang out on baseball forums arguing why it sucks. 😂


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think Asuka is going to be Elite eventually too. Call it a hunch 😂


I'm on the fence right now on which company I prefer. If Asuka goes to AEW that will tip me definitely to AEW.

But really, I hope the competition lights a fire under Vince's ass, and that we get great shows from both companies. Vince's company was only any good when he felt he had real competition, and he soon may.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bit Bitterson said:


> RapShepherd is in here desperately scrambling to shit on AEW, instead of just enjoying the moment. It is so weird.
> 
> If you don’t like the show, don’t watch it. Why is this the move?
> 
> I don’t like baseball, I don’t hang out on baseball forums arguing why it sucks. 😂


Just put every WWE drone on ignore. It makes the board way easier to read.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What a great night for Wrestling fans


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole is still a scrawny guy, and I LOVED
that he superkicked Jungle Boy. That is a perfect story for both guys.

Goddamn. This show was amazing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320818761385979905


Uh


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Do you not think they got a.rosternthat can compete?


Yes but I don’t think it takes a few month. I’ve said from the very beginning it would take AEW 4-7 years 🤷‍♂️ we’re 2 years in, there are other sides to the business that are going to take time and experience for Tony and co to learn It took WCW 6-7 years to start beating them in a time people had less options. Also brand loyalty and habit is a reason people watch RAW (which is something you have to acknowledge 🙃)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I'm on the fence right now on which company I prefer. If Asuka goes to AEW that will tip me definitely to AEW.
> 
> But really, I hope the competition lights a fire under Vince's ass, and that we get great shows from both companies. Vince's company was only any good when he felt he had real competition, and he soon may.


Asuka is 40 man and doesn’t speak english and hasn’t been used in a while. She’s also probably expensive so I wouldn’t be surprised to see them release her.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Just put every WWE drone on ignore. It makes the board way easier to read.


Have we gotten to the point people genuinely think @RapShepard is a WWE fan?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a matter of time before Finn end up in AEW as well.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm not a Cole guy but he fits in AEW well and should do alright, Danielson is incredible it was a good night for AEW with a good show and a solid ending to the PPV. It sets up some faction action that should carry the next couple months and probably gets people to Danielson vs Omega for Full Gear maybe an large tag match between the Elite and The Cage/Danielson/Jurassic Express group. Though it's hard to push the Danielson vs Omega match out with the expectation that Hangman is the guy who takes the title off of Kenny. You can't make your "next" guy take a backseat to another program right after winning the title.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank God 

this dwarf Daniel Bryan left WWE


----------



## Cody Rhodes’ neck tattoo (May 16, 2021)

I didn’t expect this scenario. I figured they’d spread Bryan a bit further with a debuting Punk and they did but I sure as hell didn’t see him
And Cole on the same night in the same segment. I’ve eaten crow and I’m intrigued, may even attend Dynamite here in Cincy now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yes but I don’t think it takes a few month. I’ve said from the very beginning it would take AEW 4-7 years [emoji2369] we’re 2 years in, there are other sides to the business that are going to take time and experience for Tony and co to learn It took WCW 6-7 years to start beating them in a time people had less options. Also brand loyalty and habit is a reason people watch RAW (which is something you have to acknowledge [emoji854])


Which is why I said a few months. They make enjoyable TV, but at some point like a real sports team you have to acknowledge that they have enough talent to compete. If come Full Gear they aren't in snipping distance that's not a good sign on the drawing power of their pick ups. You can't have all these main event and midcard stable worthy cards come in and still claim you have no drawing to your new brand.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's really insane, thank god I watched it live. It's a very ballsy decision from Cole even before trying the main roster, but I think he's smart enough to know that he would get buried into oblivion like all the NXT guys, so..... MORE SUPERKICKS AND LEGSLAPPING .. [email protected]!! Bryan looked badass as fuck, him raising Jungle Fuck's hand killed me a little inside though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Have we gotten to the point people genuinely think @RapShepard is a WWE fan?


No I like WWE, they just get pissy when I point out the gap, despite AEW doing well.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Jet_420 said:


> doesn't Bray still have a 90 day no compete clause?


I wonder why wwe even cares about this? Wouldn’t they prefer to just let him go now and let aew pay him as opposed to them paying him for another 2 months?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Which is why I said a few months. They make enjoyable TV, but at some point like a real sports team you have to acknowledge that they have enough talent to compete. If come Full Gear they aren't in snipping distance that's not a good sign on the drawing power of their pick ups. You can't have all these main event and midcard stable worthy cards come in and still claim you have no drawing to your new brand.


It takes 4-8month to establish characters and another 4-8 months to get them over everywhere and make them stars. Look at Darby for example. 
They aren’t going to start beating them in 3months.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I would watch AEW on Mondays


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, fellas, Adam Page and Cody Rhodes are STILL away atm.

Pac and Andrade El Idolo weren't even competing tonight too.

Chris Jericho ALSO didn't retire too.

AEW's upper card is freaking STACKED now.

They have like at least 4 year's worth of stories from the upper card alone.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Uh


Not even reading all this goal post moving bullshit. You said AEW never beat Smackdown in the demos and were proven wrong. Take your L like a man and admit you were wrong. If that's possible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It takes 4-8month to establish characters and another 4-8 months to get them over everywhere and make them stars. Look at Darby for example.
> They aren’t going to start beating them in 3months.


It's 2021 folk get into dope shit quicker than that. All they need is a hot story, they got the talent for sure, and the infectious audience. I don't and no company as of yet knows the killer story. But they got the talent to compete despite not having the illustrious name. They got a good combo of last gen stars(Punk and Danielson), new gen stars(Moxley, The Elite, Pentagon, and stupid Fenix), and future stars (Darby, Hangman, Britt, MJF, and Jungleboy). 

They just need to find their hook to get the other million wrestling fans that will watching wrestling weekly to buy in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Not even reading all this goal post moving bullshit. You said AEW never beat Smackdown in the demos and were proven wrong. Take your L like a man and admit you were wrong. If that's possible.


You posted a displaced SmackDown on FS1 and posted no Raw.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It takes 4-8month to establish characters and another 4-8 months to get them over everywhere and make them stars. Look at Darby for example.
> They aren’t going to start beating them in 3months.


They aren't bringing in guys who need to be built from the ground up though. They are bringing in established guys with followings and established characters they aren't going to rock the boat and change Adam Cole, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson from what is already established for them. Same as the didn't shake things up with Christian who is another guy with a following and finely tuned act already.

The NWO didn't take 4-8 months to affect the product or viewership. From May 20th 1996 - April 13 1998 Raw beat Nitro one time, June 10 1996. You'll note that May 20th 1996 is one week before Scott Hall arrived on Nitro. By September of 1996 a mere 2 months after the Hogan turn and NWO formation they were consistently beating RAW by more than a full ratings point. 

If things click they can pay immediate dividends across the board.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> It's 2021 folk get into dope shit quicker than that. All they need is a hot story, they got the talent for sure, and the infectious audience. I don't and no company as of yet knows the killer story. But they got the talent to compete despite not having the illustrious name. They got a good combo of last gen stars(Punk and Danielson), new gen stars(Moxley, The Elite, Pentagon, and stupid Fenix), and future stars (Darby, Hangman, Britt, MJF, and Jungleboy).
> 
> They just need to find their hook to get the other million wrestling fans that will watching wrestling weekly to buy in.


That's always the hardest thing to do.

You can have an all star team on paper and never put the pieces in the right spot to succeed to the expectations that come with having a great team.

Right now AEW needs to figure out how all the pieces that they have fit together and how to deploy them in the most effective manner.

I hope that they can do that.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Thomazbr said:


> I just want to make my position official and say that I think Adam Cole sucks and I'm not excited for him in AEW.
> 
> Good to see Danielson tho.


I second this motion 
It is possible to change my views and prove me wrong tho


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I am cringing at some of the "We're coming for you Vince!" and "We're going to kill your piss ant company!". Legit, I'm feeling it over here in Sydney, Australia.

They are good signings but I don't see them changing anything.



DanielBryanfan96 said:


> Didn’t the majority of this forum say Cole was a skinny vanilla midget in WWE? Now all of a sudden people are acting like he’s a big star in AEW?
> 
> Fickle much.


Yes they did just like multiple people here said CM Punk was shit and they did not want him only to tout him as the biggest signing ever when he did sign.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, fellas, Adam Page and Cody Rhodes are STILL away atm.
> 
> Pac and Andrade El Idolo weren't even competing tonight too.
> 
> ...


Just wait until Wyatt shows up in November


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Just wait until Wyatt shows up in November


How many ex WWE guys do they want?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

HHH and HBK must be fuming, Adam Cole walking away with such ease would be cutting deep for them.


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Asuka is 40 man and doesn’t speak english and hasn’t been used in a while. She’s also probably expensive so I wouldn’t be surprised to see them release her.


She hasn't been used because she's injured.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ShadowCounter said:


> Not even reading all this goal post moving bullshit. You said AEW never beat Smackdown in the demos and were proven wrong. Take your L like a man and admit you were wrong. If that's possible.



You posted the FS1 SD. Cmon now. At least be genuine.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

As soon as Cole joined Omega and the rest I knew that Bryan Danielson was going to come out.

A lot of surprises on the PPV, that's for sure.

Danielson probably can't do the YES chant or have anything to do with it. So that's going to take some time getting used to. The fans will probably do their best to keep the chants going.

Exciting times for Cole. New place for fresh matches, back with The Elite, in the same company as Britt and he gets to keep using his Twitch account.

I have read through all of the nonsense in this topic. It's not worth even getting worked up over anymore. Like, just watch what you enjoy or don't. It's that simple.

Also can we please not lump everyone on this forum in to one group when criticizing opinions? Not all of us on here have the same opinions on Adam Cole and CM Punk. Just thinking logically here...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the salty version of this thread is funnier


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

ShadowCounter said:


> Other than the 50 year head start and up until now wrestling being synonymous with WWE, right? SCSA, nWo...it took time. TK has only been booking 2 years. Stop acting like WWE marks expecting everything NOW, NOW, NOW.


Hey! That's not allowed! There is no excuses anymore fella! OKAY!!!!! 

On a serious note, thank god there is actually a fun mainstream wrestling company in North America, because that WWE nonsense was starting to seem like dogshit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think Asuka is going to be Elite eventually too. Call it a hunch 😂


I'll make a bold prediction here by claiming that we'll somehow see Charlotte Flair in an AEW ring by 2024 at least.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Southerner said:


> As soon as Cole joined Omega and the rest I knew that Bryan Danielson was going to come out.
> 
> A lot of surprises on the PPV, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Well they built the new fan chant into his new theme music, so they're probably hoping to get the crowd to chant that instead.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess WWE gives no fucks lol


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Bryan is a big get for me even though I'm not his biggest fan.

Adam Cole is a piss break.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

Someone made a good point on another thread. WCW proved before that getting the big names on your show is the easy part (I don’t envisage cash and contracts being a major stumbling block). The hard part and the part where most competition to the WWE falls away over time is maintaining the roster whilst keeping it fresh and passing the baton on.

There is a real risk of the AEW roster becoming bloated with main event talent and not all of them can be main event. How do you keep guys like Danielson, Cole, Punk, Christian, Sting, Jericho (and Bray if rumours are true) etc happy, busy and relevant without pushing guys like Alin, Jungle Boy, MJF, OC etc down the card. I can imagine that’s not easy, and a contributor to WCW’s downfall in the late 90s. Watching Hogan v Flair main event pay per views in 1999/2000 pushed me back full fledged to WWE at the time. Wasn’t that I didn’t love those guys, but it was 10 years past it’s sell by date and the fans were bored shitless with it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Someone made a good point on another thread. WCW proved before that getting the big names on your show is the easy part (I don’t envisage cash and contracts being a major stumbling block). The hard part and the part where most competition to the WWE falls away over time is maintaining the roster whilst keeping it fresh and passing the baton on.
> 
> There is a real risk of the AEW roster becoming bloated with main event talent and not all of them can be main event. How do you keep guys like Danielson, Cole, Punk, Christian, Sting, Jericho (and Bray if rumours are true) etc happy, busy and relevant without pushing guys like Alin, Jungle Boy, MJF, OC etc down the card. I can imagine that’s not easy, and a contributor to WCW’s downfall in the late 90s. Watching Hogan v Flair main event pay per views in 1999/2000 pushed me back full fledged to WWE at the time. Wasn’t that I didn’t love those guys, but it was 10 years past it’s sell by date and the fans were bored shitless with it.


will be interesting how they cater to everyone


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think Asuka is going to be Elite eventually too. Call it a hunch 😂


I was convinced she was the mystery participant in the battle royale. I like Ruby Riott, but thought it was a bit of a dampener given who it could possibly have been.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Like some have said, getting the big names to hype up the fanbase is the easy part. Giving everyone a good spot so none of the fanbases feel their favorites are left out is the hard part. Right now they are in the honeymoon phase of sticking it to the man. What happens when their favorites keep losing like in WWE or playing the same role in the same position on the card because that's the best role for them in either promotion?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

You've got the horses now AEW, do something with them. That's always been the issue. Let's see what you've got. 

Remember when Desmond Wolfe showed up in TNA, most TNA fans didn't know who he was. But his appearance was so impactful, going after Kurt Angle right off the bat and destroying him. Do stuff like that, AEW.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Asuka is 40 man and doesn’t speak english and hasn’t been used in a while. She’s also probably expensive so I wouldn’t be surprised to see them release her.


I can see you've been more and more out of the loop with the WWE news lately. I don't blame you though.

She's injured. She posted a picture of herself in a cast this week. That's why she hasn't been on TV.

As much as I'd love to see them release her I have doubts. Partly because she's the one female name fans on message boards constantly bring up as WISHING would bolt to AEW (which usually results in WWE doing the opposite out of spite) The other part is I see no evidence she wants to leave (unfortunately).

And every few months, without fail, the WWE wakes up on a different side of the bed and remembers they actually do value her and give her a notable push or accolade to pad her stats.

It's a vicious cycle and I see no evidence of it stopping.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> You've got the horses now AEW, do something with them. That's always been the issue. Let's see what you've got.
> 
> Remember when Desmond Wolfe showed up in TNA, most TNA fans didn't know who he was. But his appearance was so impactful, going after Kurt Angle right off the bat and destroying him. Do stuff like that, AEW.


It seems they've got this one right if it's going to be Bryan Vs Kenny. Punk is still a major fumble.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They aren't bringing in guys who need to be built from the ground up though. They are bringing in established guys with followings and established characters they aren't going to rock the boat and change Adam Cole, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson from what is already established for them. Same as the didn't shake things up with Christian who is another guy with a following and finely tuned act already.
> 
> The NWO didn't take 4-8 months to affect the product or viewership. From May 20th 1996 - April 13 1998 Raw beat Nitro one time, June 10 1996. You'll note that May 20th 1996 is one week before Scott Hall arrived on Nitro. By September of 1996 a mere 2 months after the Hogan turn and NWO formation they were consistently beating RAW by more than a full ratings point.
> 
> If things click they can pay immediate dividends across the board.


WCW was running for 6-7 years producing and learning and had experienced people. Hogan, a bigger star in his prime than Punk or Bryan were relatively to their peers, joined them in *1994* and it was TWO YEARS LATER that they started beating them.

You can tell whatever narrative you want about what numbers they should be doing in 2-3month and twist them to be bad/not as good, if they ain't beating WWE, but the important number to look at is growth, and so far AEW is looking more like WCW than TNA 

Lightning doesn't strike in a bottle just like that



llj said:


> I can see you've been more and more out of the loop with the WWE news lately. I don't blame you though.
> 
> She's injured. She posted a picture of herself in a cast this week. That's why she hasn't been on TV.
> 
> ...


Indeed, have been haha. But, I just don't know how WWE will use her, and I would love to Kana terrorize AEW's women division.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Indeed, have been haha. But, I just don't know how WWE will use her, and I would love to Kana terrorize AEW's women division.


I don't really want to see that as we have seen that story played out in WWE already.

Give us a Ruby reign instead.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is a big get but Cole will never become champion in world champion AEW.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It seems they've got this one right if it's going to be Bryan Vs Kenny. Punk is still a major fumble.


I can see Bryan vs Kenny working well. But storyline-wise it remains to be seen. Is it gonna just matches? The build up is the end-ll, be-all in wrestling. You've got to put meat around the bone. Is it just gonna be "Bryan good guy, Kenny bad guy, let's fight?".


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I can see Bryan vs Kenny working well. But storyline-wise it remains to be seen. Is it gonna just matches? The build up is the end-ll, be-all in wrestling. You've got to put meat around the bone. Is it just gonna be "Bryan good guy, Kenny bad guy, let's fight?".


Yeah good point. Bryan Vs Kenny is an interesting match but is Tony a good enough storyteller to write his first compelling storyline? I guess we'll see.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah good point. Bryan Vs Kenny is an interesting match but is Tony a good enough storyteller to write his first compelling storyline? I guess we'll see.


That's my issue with all of these dream matches that people talk about in relation to these guys. "Oh my God these guys could have such a good match together!!" Great, can they have a good storyline together though? Can they cut good promos against each other. If all the feud is offering is a "dream match" then it's not a good feud to begin with.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> and maybe...Charlotte


Not gonna happen! this talking point needs to stop.

Ric flair just said that she would never leave WWE and is happier then ever there in a new interview


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

They are on fire now no doubt. And theres still Bray and Braun out there who could potentially show up too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Do you not think they got a.rosternthat can compete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if AEW beats RAW in the key demo, you agree its a win?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Southerner said:


> I have read through all of the nonsense in this topic. It's not worth even getting worked up over anymore. Like, just watch what you enjoy or don't. It's that simple.


This right here sometimes I feel like there is a only a select few of us who watch both because we're wrestling fans and no a mindless "Brand Fans" do you guys not see how good it is for the business to have 2 wrestling brands and just emjoy the aspects of each that entertains you?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> I'll make a bold prediction here by claiming that we'll somehow see Charlotte Flair in an AEW ring by 2024 at least.


If she sees any value in her career left that would never happen.

Charlotte deserves better then rotting on dark each week in 5 minute matches or less which that division is subjected to.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So if AEW beats RAW in the key demo, you agree its a win?


If it can beat a regular raw on the next day chart yeah


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Which is why I said a few months. They make enjoyable TV, but at some point like a real sports team you have to acknowledge that they have enough talent to compete. If come Full Gear they aren't in snipping distance that's not a good sign on the drawing power of their pick ups. You can't have all these main event and midcard stable worthy cards come in and still claim you have no drawing to your new brand.


You are talking about AEW competing with WWE and using sports teams in the same sentence. Small market teams don’t magically get higher gates and viewers than big market teams just because they are winning.
As fans who gives a crap about the fucking viewer numbers anyway. If AEW put on a better show, a better viewer experience, and entertain you as an individual, what more do you want? Oh more people watch shit TV, there’s an awful lot of shit TV that millions of people watch. Who cares.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

This Adam Cole or whatever shouldn’t have made his debut in the same night as Bryan, let alone the same segment, let alone the fact that his debut stopped the energy’s flow with him hugging the heels.. 
it killed what could’ve been a big pop


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MyMelody said:


> You are talking about AEW competing with WWE and using sports teams in the same sentence. Small market teams don’t magically get higher gates and viewers than big market teams just because they are winning.
> As fans who gives a crap about the fucking viewer numbers anyway. If AEW put on a better show, a better viewer experience, and entertain you as an individual, what more do you want? Oh more people watch shit TV, there’s an awful lot of shit TV that millions of people watch. Who cares.


If a small market team has a lot of talent folk expect them to perform like it. Hence folk saying the Giannis had been shutting the bed the previous 2 seasons. They got the ingredients they need to compete.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have to admit AEW do it well. I am not a punk or Bryan guy, and I have legit never seen cole wrestle, yet AEW give it / them such a big time feel.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice. Cole as a heel, Bryan as a face, great debuts for both, everything worked out well.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> If a small market team has a lot of talent folk expect them to perform like it. Hence folk saying the Giannis had been shutting the bed the previous 2 seasons. They got the ingredients they need to compete.


Compete in terms of what? I think most people accept they put on good shows for the most part? There’s nothing tangible for them to physically win is there?

You can’t use viewing numbers in one scenario but not the other.
If they start putting out shit shows all the time what you are saying would make sense.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DaveRA said:


> I have to admit AEW do it well. I am not a punk or Bryan guy, and I have legit never seen cole wrestle, yet AEW give it / them such a big time feel.


I think it's because WWE have conditioned us to see everybody who isn't Lesnar, Taker, Cena, Rock, Reigns, HHH and Goldberg as insignificant. It's almost surreal to see a major promotion give people a platform to seem actually special.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never been a huge Cole or Bryan fan but they entertain me in the ring and I can respect them for what they do in the ring but I've never been more excited to watch them. I was a bigger Punk fan when he was in WWE but now I'm just meh about him. Literally anything can happen in professional wrestling and that why I love it. I'm excited for AEW going forward, interesting times ahead. I still and always will love WWE too. I'm just gonna continue to enjoy both.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> I've never been a huge Cole or Bryan fan but they entertain me in the ring and I can respect them for what they do in the ring but I've never been more excited to watch them. I was a bigger Punk fan when he was in WWE but now I'm just meh about him. Literally anything can happen in professional wrestling and that why I love it. I'm excited for AEW going forward, interesting times ahead.


Punk's one of those guys who's a bit meh when pandering to the crowd as a nice guy babyface. He works better as a tweener or smarmy heel.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

AEW could bring Rock, Austin and Cena back as some new NWO fraction and people would still hate on them. Doing well for a 2 year old company


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

With Bryan Danielson at AEW I am officially all in with it. Let's go AEW Chads! I can't wait to buy my 4XL Bryan Danielson shirt


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just watching the media scrums and Cole said it was an easy decision, Bryan sort of said the same, it’s fucking clear as day that more stars will want to come to AEW. It’s over for WWE, it’s not going to happen overnight, but it’s over.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> Just watching the media scrums and Cole said it was an easy decision, Bryan sort of said the same, it’s fucking clear as day that more stars will want to come to AEW. It’s over for WWE, it’s not going to happen overnight, but it’s over.


It isnt mate.

Thats the thing people need to remember WWE aint going anywhere. Its a juggernaught and will always be around and will always make the huge money they are..well until networks decide it may not be worth it anymore.

Never should be a goal to put a company out of business. WWE has to exist for wrestling full stop imo.

AEW will be around for a very long time and has now established itself as a major player the likes of which you havent seen since WCW.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I´d be interested in knowing how long the contracts of Christian, Bryan and Cole runs. I could see Bryan doing his "wild" tour for a year or so and then return to WWE. Unlike most everyone else, he hasn´t badmouthed them (yet)


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Just watching the media scrums and Cole said it was an easy decision, Bryan sort of said the same, it’s fucking clear as day that more stars will want to come to AEW. It’s over for WWE, it’s not going to happen overnight, but it’s over.


Behave mate. Punk barely moves the needle. Cole definitely won't. Let's see what Danielson does, I'm guessing not much.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

[Q


The Definition of Technician said:


> WCW was running for 6-7 years producing and learning and had experienced people. Hogan, a bigger star in his prime than Punk or Bryan were relatively to their peers, joined them in *1994* and it was TWO YEARS LATER that they started beating them.
> 
> You can tell whatever narrative you want about what numbers they should be doing in 2-3month and twist them to be bad/not as good, if they ain't beating WWE, but the important number to look at is growth, and so far AEW is looking more like WCW than TNA
> 
> ...


WCW had never really tried to beat WWF(as a business) until Nitro started in September 1995. Everyone who had run WCW prior to Bischoff had been more than okay running it as a southern promotion that only appealed to their own fanbase(some like Jim Herd were okay with making it completely ridiculous and appealing to nobody). Bischoff wanted more than that and having Hogan gave him the ace in the hole he needed when going to Prime Time TV and head to head with WWF. Nitro was also going back and forth with Raw in ratings wins by mid October 1995, so within 6-7 weeks of debuting as a show all while Hogan was reaching the nadir of his babyface run and feuding with cartoon villains the Dungeon of Doom.

So even if you look at it as a Nitro being the impetus for WCW's rise then it took 10 months total but in the spring of 1996 everything changed and the cartoony villains were shunted down the card and the entire philosophy of the company shifted causing major changes in the tone of the product. They completely re tooled the product out of left field(and on the fly) and changed the entire landscape in pro wrestling while doing it.

It takes time to acquire pieces and figure things out for sure but once you have the pieces and figure out where to put them(even if you fall into it) because Hall as Razor and Nash as Diesel weren't big draws in WWF and they came in and WCW(without Hogan on TV he had all bit disappeared completely from TV after Uncensored in March) started a massive run that was amplified and solidified by Hogan abandoning EVERYTHING that had made him a star.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

omaroo said:


> It isnt mate.
> 
> Thats the thing people need to remember WWE aint going anywhere. Its a juggernaught and will always be around and will always make the huge money they are..well until networks decide it may not be worth it anymore.
> 
> ...


We can agree to disagree 😂 I don’t think it will always be around if they keep putting out a shit product and if they have no stars left if most of them choose to go to AEW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just believe it comes down to each individual wrestler. If you're constantly/consistently booked strongly like a Seth, Roman or even Drew McIntyre then you have no reason to want to go to AEW.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

was a real "im marking out bro!" moment


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434772437812629508
Bryan cut a promo when the show went off the air


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

sara sad said:


> If she sees any value in her career left that would never happen.
> 
> Charlotte deserves better then rotting on dark each week in 5 minute matches or less which that division is subjected to.


Hey, can you please stop acting like Charlotte Flair moving to AEW would be such a "bad" decision?

Seriously, they've slowly been giving the women more TV time, and the division looks more promising now than when it first started a couple of years ago.

Charlotte Flair would be treated like a top woman too. She'd be presented like a top star, and she'd appear on TV much more often just like how Britt Baker is being booked now.

She would also rarely lose too. Just look at the other women in the upper-midcard such as Thunder Rosa and Kris Statlander. They have really good win-loss records.

Charlotte would also wrestle less dates with a more relaxed schedule, so she'd be less likely to be overworked.

Hell, you'd probably stop complaining about Charlotte Flair's short title reigns or about her working with dangerous women (like Nia Jax) if she joined with AEW.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

sara sad said:


> Not gonna happen! this talking point needs to stop.
> 
> Ric flair just said that she would never leave WWE and is happier then ever there in a new interview


For the record, Ric Flair left WWE in good graces. 

He'd obviously give out the safe answer so that he wouldn't put his own daughter in an uncomfortable position by hyping up the competition on her behalf. 

That doesn't confirm anything.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, can you please stop acting like Charlotte Flair moving to AEW would be such a "bad" decision?


It WOULD be a bad decision!


DammitChrist said:


> Seriously, they've slowly been giving the women more TV time, and the division looks more promising now than when it first started a couple of years ago.


Going from 3 minute to 5 minute matches Hooray!

Also AEW doesn't allow their women to have talking segments unless your name is Britt Baker, and Charlotte thrives off of in ring promos.

And there are almost no stories for the women just random squash matches for the most part.


DammitChrist said:


> Charlotte Flair would be treated like a top woman too. She'd be presented like a top star, and she'd appear on TV much more often just like how Britt Baker is being booked now.


I don't doubt it, but regardless she's still treated as a top women in WWE despite some of the questionable booking that would lead you to think otherwise


DammitChrist said:


> She would also rarely lose too. Just look at the other women in the upper-midcard such as Thunder Rosa and Kris Statlander. They have really good win-loss records.


If Thunder rosa and Kris statlander are the best she can aim towards in terms of booking then Yikes no thanks!


DammitChrist said:


> Hell, you'd probably stop complaining about Charlotte Flair's short title reigns or about her working with dangerous women (like Nia Jax) if she joined with AEW.


Yeah but i'd complain about her being relegated to random squash matches with no story, and the occasional Dynamite appearance here and there instead so not really an improvement


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

the_flock said:


> *Behave mate.* Punk barely moves the needle. Cole definitely won't. Let's see what Danielson does, *I'm guessing not much*.


You should probably take your own advice.

We're going to get the PPV numbers for this show and i'll be shocked if AEW doesn't absolutely shatter their record for buys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

sara sad said:


> It WOULD be a bad decision!
> 
> Going from 3 minute to 5 minute matches Hooray!
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll just give a friendly reminder that she'd still have 10-15+ minute matches with other (upper)-midcard women on TV or on ppv.

I bet she'd be treated special like Britt Baker would too because it's Charlotte freaking Flair


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, I'll just give a friendly reminder that she'd still have 10-15+ minute matches with other (upper)-midcard women on TV or on ppv.


I do want to see her versus Jade Cargill i'll give you that.

But a full move to AEW? I'm not seeing alot of upsides to that if you are Charlotte.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

I reckon Bray and Braun are coming together as a package. Maybe Wyatt Family v167?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> I reckon Bray and Braun are coming together as a package. Maybe Wyatt Family v167?


Well if they do, then there is no reason to not have Erick Rowan, too. I´m still not convinced they are interested in Strowman.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That's my issue with all of these dream matches that people talk about in relation to these guys. "Oh my God these guys could have such a good match together!!" Great, can they have a good storyline together though? Can they cut good promos against each other. If all the feud is offering is a "dream match" then it's not a good feud to begin with.


Reminds me of AJ styles VS Nakamura at wrestlemania. Then they had an average match at wrestlemania. And had to turn Nakamura heel.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

sara sad said:


> I do want to see her versus Jade Cargill i'll give you that.
> 
> But a full move to AEW? I'm not seeing alot of upsides to that if you are Charlotte.


Alright, here me out.

I said we COULD see her join by 2024 at least. I think Charlotte may stay with WWE for a few more years (assuming she's content and not seriously frustrated) as a professional move on her part.

That also gives them enough time to give her those 16 world championship reigns for better or worse. Ric just confirmed about a week ago that he wants to see it happen, so Charlotte's big push will continue.

That also gives AEW more time to continue building up their women's division. It's still a work-in-progress; but I think they're in a MUCH better position now compared to the late 2019 through mid 2020 period.

I feel like Charlotte is the most likely member of the Four Horsewoman to surprise everyone with a potential move, but I don't think it'll actually happen until a few more years.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I can see Bryan vs Kenny working well. But storyline-wise it remains to be seen. Is it gonna just matches? The build up is the end-ll, be-all in wrestling. You've got to put meat around the bone. Is it just gonna be "Bryan good guy, Kenny bad guy, let's fight?".


I think it's perfect storytelling right now. 

You got Omega who is the best in the world right now, Bryan coming in to challenge him because he thinks he is still the best in the world, and then Punk who has been out of the game and wants to prove to himself if he is still the best or not.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> I feel like Charlotte is the most likely member of the Four Horsewoman to surprise everyone with a potential move, but I don't think it'll actually happen until a few more years.


Why?

Bayley actually strikes me as the most likely to jump to another company out of the 4HW because of her love of indie wrestling, I can see see her getting bored of the WWE style.

If Charlotte is gonna leave WWE the reason will probably be to start a family and be a fulltime mom.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Just watching the media scrums and Cole said it was an easy decision, Bryan sort of said the same, it’s fucking clear as day that more stars will want to come to AEW. It’s over for WWE, it’s not going to happen overnight, but it’s over.


How so?

Let me tell you this, the WWE could lose Roman, Seth, AJ, McIntyre, Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Triple H, Stephanie McMahon all to AEW and WWE would still succeed.

Why? Because it's a bigger brand. Burger King does better burgers than McDonald's but McDonald's still does 20 billion a year more in revenue than Burger King, my local pizza place does better pizzas than Dominos but Dominos does billions more in revenue because it's the bigger brand.

They could lose all those guys and WWE would just produce more stars because they have the brand to do that.



rich110991 said:


> We can agree to disagree 😂 I don’t think it will always be around if they keep putting out a shit product and if they have no stars left if most of them choose to go to AEW.


It's not shit to everyone. I haven't watched WWE regularly in 15 years at this point but I had a co worker at my old job once who found out I liked wrestling and told me his favourite thing to do after work on a Friday is go home, have a coffee, eat a snack and watch WWE. He mentioned not knowing what ever happened to Ambrose once and I said he wrestled for a promotion called AEW. He had no follow up question, didn't care what AEW was because it wasn't WWE and WWE was all he wanted.

To people like him they don't give a fuck if Roman is great in ring or if AJ lacks microphone ability or whatever else people complain about and that's why WWE will always be successful. It appeals to the masses, it's entertaining to a casual wrestling fan. People like you and I might really dislike it but the casual wrestling fan sitting home eating his crackers after a tough day at work loves it.



Soul Man Danny B said:


> You should probably take your own advice.
> 
> We're going to get the PPV numbers for this show and i'll be shocked if AEW doesn't absolutely shatter their record for buys.


Sure, they'll do really well on the buys but will that last into November or whenever Full Gear is with people knowing there is no major surprise coming? Possibly, depends on the booking...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Let me tell you this, the WWE could lose Roman, Seth, AJ, McIntyre, Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Triple H, Stephanie McMahon all to AEW and WWE would still succeed.
> 
> Why? Because it's a bigger brand. Burger King does better burgers than McDonald's but McDonald's still does 20 billion a year more in revenue than Burger King, my local pizza place does better pizzas than Dominos but Dominos does billions more in revenue because it's the bigger brand.
> 
> They could lose all those guys and WWE would just produce more stars because they have the brand to do that.


this is depressingly true

wwe will always be bigger than aew because of this

1. That’s ok
2. 2nd ain’t shit
3. I prefer the burgers aew makes and would love for them to continue making it

i also think aew has a chance of at least beating some raw ratings - but even then, wwe will of course still be and will stay bigger


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is depressingly true
> 
> wwe will always be bigger than aew because of this
> 
> ...


On the plus side for you, AEW is going to continue making those burgers for a long time, the people who say AEW is dying are as incorrect as the people saying AEW is going to be number one.

AEW will likely be the number 2 in the wrestling world for decades and that is totally fine. It doesn't need to beat WWE to be good, it's already good.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

AEW can surpass WCW in a business perspective over time but over 10, 20 plus years being a juggernaut in their own right and 2nd would still be mightly impressive. 

No one thought AEW would or can reach WWEs level but its not about that nor should it be. 

Should be about their own brand and their own product to make it the most successful it can be. 

At the end of the day thats what we as fans want. 

I for one am grateful for TK giving AEW as we have a big league alternative and competitor for the first time since WCW.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How so?
> 
> Let me tell you this, the WWE could lose Roman, Seth, AJ, McIntyre, Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Triple H, Stephanie McMahon all to AEW and WWE would still succeed.
> 
> ...


You don't need a major surprise if you have Punk, Bryan, Mox, Omega, Cole, Bucks, Lucha Bros, Hangman, and MJF on the card. Especially if Pac, Cody, Black, Miro, Darby/Sting, and others are around. Yes, the booking is incredibly important but the star power for that PPV is going to be huge.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> You don't need a major surprise if you have Punk, Bryan, Mox, Omega, Cole, Bucks, Lucha Bros, Hangman, and MJF on the card. Especially if Pac, Cody, Black, Miro, Darby/Sting, and others are around. Yes, the booking is incredibly important but the star power for that PPV is going to be huge.


Yeah but you need to be able to execute for these stars to remain stars.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

If you told me 3 years ago that Adam Cole, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Christian, Andrade Almas, Rusev, Aleister Black, Neville, Luke Harper, Chris Jericho, Cody Rhodes, The Revival, Goldust, Jack Swagger, Matt Hardy, Big Show, Ty Dillinger, Sting, Ruby Riott, Jim Ross and Taynara Conti would all leave the WWE and join the same company along with Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks I would have thought you were out of your mind. 

Not only does AEW deserve a lot of credit for creating an environment that wrestlers are excited about working for, but I can't stress enough how much of a complete failure this is for Vince McMahon. Triple H, even with his flaws, put Vince in a great position and recruited some of the best talent in the world and handed them to Vince only for him to completely blow it and lead to the creation of a whole new company.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but you need to be able to execute for these stars to remain stars.


They'll still be stars in 2 months.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> They'll still be stars in 2 months.


Yes they will but will they be doing interesting things that people want to see them doing? I can tell you right now I'm a huge Punk fan but if the next plan for him is CM Punk, Darby Allin and Sting Vs 2.0 and Daniel Garcia I won't be watching it.

For what it's worth AEW seems to be building towards Bryan Danielson Vs Kenny Omega which is a legit dream match for most so Bryan will probably be doing something interesting right off the bat which is great.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes they will but will they be doing interesting things that people want to see them doing? I can tell you right now I'm a huge Punk fan but if the next plan for him is CM Punk, Darby Allin and Sting Vs 2.0 and Daniel Garcia I won't be watching it.
> 
> For what it's worth AEW seems to be building towards Bryan Danielson Vs Kenny Omega which is a legit dream match for most so Bryan will probably be doing something interesting right off the bat which is great.


That's a fair question, but the hype won't run its course by Full Gear. Revolution? Sure, but people are going to be incredibly excited for Full Gear regardless. I don't think we'll get Bryan/Omega at Full Gear. Probably Revolution, unless Omega loses to Page somewhere else.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> They are now out of excuses on why they can't compete with SmackDown and Raw. They haven't gotten a shit ton of "if WWE did right by them" names, along with certified hardcore draws, and industry icons. If they're not seriously competing soon that's sad


One company has had a 30+ year start where they've built a fan base for decades you absolute loon. Fair to say you'd expect the gap to slowly keep closing in terms of viewing figures but they're not going to really compete seriously for some time due to the aforementioned


----------



## Cody Rhodes’ neck tattoo (May 16, 2021)

sara sad said:


> Not gonna happen! this talking point needs to stop.
> 
> Ric flair just said that she would never leave WWE and is happier then ever there in a new interview


Is Flair gonna be open about her wanting to leave when she’s under contract? I’m not sure what her contract has left on it but until the obvious scenarios play out, Ric publicly stating what his daughter apparently feeling has to be taken with a grain of salt, in all due respect to Ric himself.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Asuka is 40 man and doesn’t speak english and hasn’t been used in a while. She’s also probably expensive so I wouldn’t be surprised to see them release her.


She's all they've got left that still interests me. Everybody else I enjoyed watching is already gone.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

The only time I ever see AEW related articles trending is when an ex WWE guy debuts on their show lmao


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Made up for the Meh main event that no one really gave a fuck about. Pretty good booking. Maybe a little underwhelming for adam Cole as he didn't get much spotlight out of it really.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That's my issue with all of these dream matches that people talk about in relation to these guys. "Oh my God these guys could have such a good match together!!" Great, can they have a good storyline together though? Can they cut good promos against each other. If all the feud is offering is a "dream match" then it's not a good feud to begin with.


I remember when the WWE started doing that kind of stuff after WCW died. Most of it felt like "OK this guy is a legend, that other guy is a legend, let's just put them together". But there was no build ups, most of it felt so cold and bland. And now it has become a sort of habit for them to do this post January just before Mania where they pay two big legends to come in and rush a feud with almost no time left. 

That is my biggest issue also with AEW, there is no storylines so that is why the psychology is lacking and it becomes just a athletic performances in the ring.


----------

